# What to do with a stray dog?



## Catabear (Oct 14, 2017)

A couple days ago I found a stray Chihauhau mix while taking my dog for his nightly walk. The stray (I'm calling him Little Dude) had no collar and isn't microchipped. I have posted on multiple websites and FB, I have contacted the local humane societies, pet stores, and vet clinics in my area, and walked around the neighborhood asking people if this dog looks familiar. No luck yet. This little guy was obviously someone's pet. He's housebroken, very affectionate, and is an overall great dog. I can't keep him, but I don't want to drop him off at the humane society because I know he'll be a bundle of nerves, which may lower his adoption chances. He was very scared and nippy when I found him, but now he's nothing but a love bug.

I guess I'm asking for advice. How long should I wait before I try to find him a new home? What else can I do in the meantime? Will I get into trouble legally if I try to rehome him? 

I'm located near Grand Rapids, MI if that makes any difference.

Thank you in advance for any advice you may be able to give me.


----------



## Francl27 (May 4, 2017)

The humane society should be able to help you with the legal questions. You could contact some chihuhua rescues or something though - it would probably be my first step. Small dogs get adopted fast.


----------



## Oldfashion (Aug 15, 2018)

I would recommend talking to the humane society. I can’t imagine you would get into trouble, seeing as nobody has claimed this dog. However, it’s better safe than sorry. I do agree with the poster above that local rescue groups may be worth a look! Best of luck with this little guy!


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

It depends on what your stray holding policies are at the local pound or in your city, I think. Like, for my area its 3 days, and if nobody comes to claim them they are yours if you found them, and if animal control gets them and takes them to the pound they are released to rescues in the area or put up for adoption. I would be getting in contact with local animal rescues or the humane society and ask what you should do, because it is very regionally dependent. Would it be possible for you to foster him until he's adopted if you're worried about him getting nervy? I imagine it wouldn't take long for him to find a new home.


----------



## KaidenAlford (Aug 17, 2018)

Of cource check policies, just google it, i'm sure you will find all the information. And connect with local organisations, there a lot of communites/society, etc.


----------

